
Show HN: numpy re-implemented in Golang - praveen9920
https://praveenpenumaka.github.io/posts/numpygo
======
praveen9920
TL;DR

I re-implemented numpy partially for implementing ML algos. Here is the
[code]([https://github.com/praveenpenumaka/numpygo](https://github.com/praveenpenumaka/numpygo))

